# Introducing KiKi's Babies: Pictures FINALLY!



## Pricklesmylove (Jun 17, 2010)

Here's my prickly lovebugs. :mrgreen: 
Two boys, one girl. I have been fighting the urge to name them so the new owners can have the privilege. I have homes for two so far. Any chance someone can help with the color? I'm SO bad at figuring it out :roll:


----------



## Pricklesmylove (Jun 17, 2010)

Sorry the pics are so small. I'm working on it!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

They are adorable  
They all look Algerian and most likely chocolate,grey or dark grey.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are all so cute!! Must see more pictures!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Cuuuute! I'd love to have one, but that's so not happening. Still, I want to snuggle them...


----------

